# Edmonton police allege man made movie about murder



## George Wallace (2 Nov 2008)

Now this is an interesting case.  What goes through some people's minds is really unbelievable.

Reproduced under the Fair Dealings provisions of the Copyright Act.  (Link in Title)

Edmonton police allege man made movie about murder



> Sonia Sunger
> 01/11/2008 10:59:26 PM
> 
> 
> ...



More at Link.


----------



## PMedMoe (2 Nov 2008)

That is absolutely weird.  Sick people.


----------



## MamaBear (3 Nov 2008)

And to make matters worse, he apparently received a grant from the Canadian Government to help make his film (according to the Edmonton Sun).


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Nov 2008)

Just read this story in the paper and I can't believe the first victim didn't call the police when he barely escaped with his life......unless of course he was married whilst looking for internet trysts.


----------

